# a question for anybody :)



## podcreature (Mar 26, 2010)

so in the confusion when I re-took my mouse colony when I moved back to MT, and I switched all the mice around, I forgot to record who I put with who, and now I'm not sure who the father of this litter is. I know the three males it could have been, these were the only bucks I would/could/did house her with. here's the kids... maybe someone can help me be more certain of what's going on here, lol..

























I had lots of little babies like this back when I was breeding this line a few years ago. here they are again... I always thought it had something to do with the extreme dilutes. back then I started breeding some "normal" brindles and black belteds and out of the woodwork I got BEW's, blues and angoras! lucky me!
here's mom:








with mom only e, b, and d could be present as far as I know, perhaps p. now they look c^e perhaps... but explain the parents then? c^e is -visible- in all carriers is it not?
and here's the potential fathers...








with Red, b, and e are factors...








Igor could be carrying the same things.








b, d, e...

thanks for any education I can glean from this, lol


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

The middle one definately looks like e/e d/d to me... maybe the other two are the same but have another gene on top of that too? Not much help I know sorry... does only one potential baby daddy carry blue then?

W xx


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Both mom and pop look to be some kind of diluted yellow or red, possibly brindled in both cases. If they both carry dilution factors that would account for the strange shimmering creature featured in your first couple of pictures. Lovely!


----------



## podcreature (Mar 26, 2010)

you know it probably was the black and tan, because both he and the mom likely carried d. there were a lot of them at the place I got them from. maybe she's a d/d e/e b/b?? wowie! lol I guess I should breed her to one of my blue's heterozygous sons to prove this. thanks for your thoughts! you are probably right!


----------



## podcreature (Mar 26, 2010)

thank you moustress! ^^ I was as baffled as I was pleased when I saw her! I had hoped my brindles had not bred out looking at mom and possible daddy, Red, but after ruffling up thier fur I realized that the dark tips on thier hairs when brushed around made them look swirly, lol but these two are just standard e/e mice, though red is b/b too as RainyDayMice suggested and I am quite sure they are right... the black and tan likely had e, b AND d, which mom likely carried too... these were remnants of a project going on in the back of the petshop in oregon I liked to get mice from, so thie parents were likely homozygous for these things... I had c^e on Red's side, so I wondered if that had something to do with it, but pretty sure these guys are just a heap of other coat color genes... thanks for the feedback guys!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

*shrug* Mousie genetics (genetics in general) are still in the process of being revealed. I learn something new almost every day if I go looking for more information. Depending on where you live, there are three different types of brindling that I know of, and multiple paths for dilution for any color. What kind of brindling do you have in your line?

I don't know if you have noticed, but the range of described traits in mousies are constantly being expanded as more analysis and experimentation takes place. Science thunders on at breakneck speed, and sometimes we need to look behind us to see what we've missed.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Ooo there is three types of brindle?? I only know of Avy and MoBr! Tell me! I love learning new things for genetics...


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Doesn't 'A^y' do brindling? and then there's the one on 'a'. I forget the allele, '?'.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Ay doesn't 'brindle' as far as I know... It can get sooty, but no way near as bad as Avy, and as far as I have seen, doesn't go into the lines that make up brindling.

W xx


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

a^m is another radiation derived form of brindling and can do lots of other things ranging from mimicking a^e/a^e and many other things depending on what else is in the A locus with it. Yes, Finnmouse rides again! She's taken time once again to add stuff and I just found out some of this stuff. I never looked at the details of this, as I'm really not trying to breed brindles anymore. This probably isn't involved in any way with what you are doing, podcreature. It's nearly impossible to tell, though, where and when these radiation induced mutants were gotten out of the labs.

Oh, yes, I do really love Pinky and the Brain. "They're laboratory mice; their genes have been spliced. They're Pinky, they're Pinky , they're Pinky and the Brain."


----------

